# Great News!!



## brianj517 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just saved a pile of money on my car insurance....

Just kidding... :P 

I just found out that my in laws are having a huge maple tree removed from their property next week and the wood is mine for the taking!!! :D  :D  :D 

My GOSM and my tummy are going to be VEEERRY Happy!!!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## monty (Nov 16, 2005)

Congratulations, Brian!  I just finished bucking and splitting a little over six cords of maple for warmth this winter. But I plan on using leftovers for my smoking pleasure. Free, huh? Lucky guy!
Monty


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm lucky alright! The in-laws have a gas log fireplace, so they won't need it. They are also removing a large old elm tree that I plan on adding to my "heating" wood pile. Any maple, oak or apple is reserved for the specially designated "cooking" wood pile. 

Anyone caught messing with my cooking pile will be severely punished by 10 lashes and a week of nothing but meals served by White Castle! :twisted: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bob-bqn (Nov 17, 2005)

I don't know enough people with gas fireplaces. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Great deal Brian. 8)


----------



## sickpuppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey Brian,

Not a lot of Maple trees in my neck of the woods, but thanks to Katrina, I have lots of Oak and Pecan trees that were blown down. I had 15 trees, mostly Oak and about 4 Pecan, blown down.

The fun part is getting them into small pieces to use in my smoker. I do not have a fireplace, since the climate here in southeastern Louisiana does not get that cold very often.

Sad to say with so many trees down, no one wants or needs wood, so most of the wood will be burnt in big piles and the smoke will go to waste. In the cities they are mixing all varieties together and turning them in to mulch with huge chippers. Mountains of mulch.

A funny side note. I found that you do not put green Pecan in a fire (BBQ or Smoker). They explode somewhat like popcorn. LOL 

Dan


----------



## brianj517 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hiya Sickpuppy

Its good to hear from you again. I know you've been busy with clean-up and recovery and I certainly hope all is going well. At least it sounds as though there might be a small silver lining in this cloud...you'll have plenty of fuel for the smoker! Afterall, you've got to do something with all the downed trees and you may as well use the wood for something productive and rewarding, right?

I've never used pecan wood before. I haven't found a good source locally. From all of my reading, though, I understand that it is quite good for cooking. You should be able to reward yourself with some very tasty treats when all the hard work is done. Good Luck!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## sickpuppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Brian,

We have been busy, but did take time to use some of the Pecan wood, and smoke a turkey breast. I had never used Pecan before but since I had a new big supply, I gave it a try. I found it to give the meat a very good flavor. A lot like Hickory but milder. I really like the Pecan smoked flavor, so I will save as much of the Pecan as I can for the smoker.

I plan on putting some of the Pecan to use for Thanksgiving on a whole turkey, using some of Jeffâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s e-mail tips. My mouth is watering just thinking about it. 

Dan


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2005)

Dan, If you have too much pecan wood you could always UPS some my way!! I'll pay for the shipping of course.  MMMmmm speaking of pecan, my Bride just came home with a whole pecan pie and I hear it calling my name!!! :mrgreen: Be right back!


----------



## monty (Nov 17, 2005)

Good to see you posting again, Dan. And with some mighty good news as well! Hope the bad dream is behind you and that you can get back to a relatively normal existence!
Not much pecan available in this neck of the woods either. You could be sitting on a small gold mine. Hmmmnnn!?!?!
Best O' Luck!
Monty


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 18, 2005)

Monty...................SIX Cords?  Man, and I thought my woodpile was impressive?  I take it you have a hydraulic splitter?

Dan, I feel your pain, Brother...............we've had 3 Hurricanes in 13 Months!  Glad to have you back onboard!!!! 

Pecan is EXCELLENT smoking wood!  Remember, if it bears a fruit or a nut, it good for Smoking (with a few exceptions).

Jeff


----------



## monty (Nov 18, 2005)

YES Florida Jeff, I have a hydraulic splitter and two great chainsaws. And here is another little tidbit...Forget the tinder, forget the little sticks and forget building the little house to start a fire... When it is cold and getting colder I hit my wood stove with a propane torch and get warm fast! Gotta do what ya gotta do!
Monty 
(Warm in Vermont!)


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Sir Monty- It's amazing how great minds think alike! :mrgreen:  When I was a Scoutmaster we had a goal to earn the "Year Round" camping award in which one of the requirements is camping 10 out of 12 months. During the winter months I'd watch the Scouts try to light the campfire in the mornings and when they gave up or exhausted their supply of matches I'd grab my bottle of MAPP gas and get the campfire going.  The boys used to camplaing that "my way" wasn't fair and my reply was "Well, next time you run out of matches, you can always use the bow or flint and steel."  They knew how hard it was to get a fire going with the bow and spindle or the flint/steel route so the learned to appreciate my bottle of MAPP gas.  :D


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

"Sir Monty- It's amazing how great minds think alike! "

Scary, huh?
Monty   :shock:


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Not scary enought to give me bad dreams!  :twisted:


----------



## sickpuppy (Nov 20, 2005)

Dutch,

A mapp bottle is a great tool. I sometime use it to get a smoke box to going when using the grill instead of the smoker, to just add a little smoke flavor to BBQ. My grill takes forever to get the chips to smoking.

When I was young, and crazier than I am now, we would use a thing my hunting buddies and me called liquid Canadian Sunrise. (Gasoline) A cup full would turn a few sparks into an instant blaze that we could get a few moments of warmth after crawling out of our sleeping bags on a cold and wet morning. It is a wonder we all did not go up in flames. (The wisdom of the young.) LOL

Dan


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Ahh yes!! The great "Magic Scout Fire Water".  When I would conduct Scout Ceremonies outside that called for lighting a camp fire, I would take an empty tuna can and fill it with rolled up cardboard strips (that where cut the same width that the can was tall). I would place 3-4 model rocket engine igniters (with attached ignition wires) down between the roll of cardboard and fill the can with gasoline. I would then stack the wood in the tee-pee style around the can and then build up a wood lay in the log cabin style around the tender filled tee-pee. I would attach the wires to a 9 volt battery and a contact switch and wait for the program to start.  The audience would always be amazed when the camp fire would magically start when I sprinkled the ashes of the last camp fire over the new fire lay.  :D  :shock:  8) Now you know one of my Scouting secrets-if you tell anyone I'll just have to stuff you in your smoker!!  :twisted:


----------



## sickpuppy (Nov 20, 2005)

Dutch,

My lips are sealed. LOL

Dan


----------



## larry maddock (Nov 20, 2005)

yo dan dude,
i lived in houston for about 17 yrs.
 i drove a truck for a food company that my main routes 
was east texas,south texas, and 2 days a month in south louisianna.
i ate lots of BBQ for lunch.
there is two places i remember the most  [brisket wise]
1 smoked with pecan only.
1 smoked with mesquite only.
both of these places had smokehouse inside of building.

both of these places had GREAT brisket.

not a fluke---i stopped at both places many times.

have fun with the pecan.


----------

